# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Как сделать коронки и чалмы для Божеств

## Mani Manjari dasi

Рисуем модель коронки и вырезаем её из бумаги в натуральную величину.



Переносим рисунок на бязь. 
Вставляем ткань в пяльца.
В местах где будет объемная гладь, для объема выкладываем мулине и закрепляем его несколькими стежками.



Пришиваем жесткую канитель.



Вышиваем шелковыми нитками объемную гладь.



Вышиваем дополнительные тона.



Приклеиваем центральный камень. 
Пришиваем рубку или биссер. 



Оформляем нижний край короны: 
пришиваем по две биссерины, обворачивая их кусочком мягкой канители. 



Зазоры между рисунком заполняем гладью. 



В центре вокруг камня пришиваем блестки.
В нижней части пришиваем блестки через рубку, биссер или бусины.



Пришиваем бусины в центре боковых цветков, обвернув их мягкой канителью.
Пришить бусины в виде тычинок.



Вышивка корон готова.



Вырезаем коронку с припуском 5 мм и делаем рассечки. 



Вырезаем картон для уплотнения изделия: 
накладываем вырезанную коронку на картон и обкалываем толстой булавкой по контуру коронки; 
вырезаем картон на миллиметр меньше проколов.

Слегка изгибаем картон. 
Наносим клей "Момент" на картон и изнанку вышивки.  



Через 5-10 мин. соединяем картон с вышивкой. 



Промазываем клеем края коронки и приклеиваем припуски.



Промазываем клеем всю изнанку коронки и через 1-2 минуты наклеиваем коронку на х/б подкладку.



Акуратно обрезаем излишки ткани.



Коронка почти готова.



На концах короны прокалываем толстой иглой дырочки.
Продеваем в них проволоку.



Коронка готова  :mig:

----------


## Эдвард

Супер! Спасибо прибольшое, будет для супруги инструкция  :smilies:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Спасибо огромное за подробную инструкцию!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот красота!
и аккуратно как ,тож какие сиддхи надо.

----------


## Прия дд

У меня пара вопросов к Мани Манджари д.д.
 1. Как правильно пришивать жёсткую канитель, чтобы она не деформировалась?
 2. У меня много "советского" мулине, оно годится или нет? И сколько ниточек мулине должно быть в иголке?

Жду новых мастер-классов от Мани Манджари д.д.! Профессионал!

----------


## Dravida das

Мани Манджари просто профи!

----------


## Манджуваника д

Принимайте-таки нижайшие поклоны и огромную благодарность за чудовый мастер-класс! :vanca calpa: 
Еще, еще, еще!.... :mig: 
Кстати, может быть кто-нибудь захочет выложить различные фасоны коронок...

----------


## Прия дд

Пользуясь мастер-классом, решилась на этот подвиг :doom: .  Давно уже хочу научиться делать короны, очень трудно сделать их максимально похожими на индийские, а не такими, что за версту "самопал" виден. У моих Нитай Гаура Натарадж 10 пар индийских, я их разложила и внимательно разглядывала, чтоб разобраться, какими приемами пользуются индусы.

Вот мои выводы:

-рисунок должен состоять из мелких деталей, иначе получится скучно и грубо
-стразы использовать только стеклянные, хорошего качества; если на одеждах пластиковые выглядят более-менее прилично, то для корон это плохо;,корона должна сверкать и переливаться :vanca calpa: , когда дипу предлагаешь, очень красиво выглядит
-чем больше мы пользуемся индийскими приемами, тем больше вероятность, что корона будет похожа на корону. А то ведь как бывает, думаешь :"Надо что-то необычное сделать,такое, какого у Господа ещё НЕ БЫЛО !" ...........Потом самой смотреть стыдно на это......

http://deity-dress.com/index.php?opt...d=14&Itemid=13

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо за ссылку матаджи Прия. Хочу продолжить тему в шитье для Божеств.

----------


## Прия дд

Пользуясь мастер-классом, решилась сделать коронки............



Самое сложное было "собрать" корону, подворачивать припуски и приклеивать на картон. Красная канитель у маня не очень жесткая, получилось кривовато, не стоит брать такую, или же располагать такую канитель между двумя рядами жесткой.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

красивые

----------


## Прия дд

Для начала можно попробовать вот такие вставки в чалмы делать,
вот такую фотку нашла

----------


## Мария Четти

очень красивые короны получились

----------


## Прия дд

Индийские короны для медитации























Внизу стразы, чтобы короны сверкали, я покупала в Самаре, по 440-500 рублей метр

----------


## Прия дд



----------


## Susila dasi

> Для начала можно попробовать вот такие вставки в чалмы делать,
> вот такую фотку нашла


Нада-бинду видхарини это делала. Мастер-класс показывала.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

первая моя проба :stena:

----------


## Прия дд

А этот мастер-класс сохранился? Очень хочется посмотреть.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Было где-то.Искать тяжело.
Да там всё не мастер класс,пришила и все дела,а можно было клеить на клей ведь

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Сделала для больших Божеств впервые..

----------


## Susila dasi

Красиво как! И не скажешь, что впервые делала.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Спасибо! я делала уже раньше маленькие... но не много. Вот попробовала большие. Очень понравилось делать, только времени много уходит, особенно чтобы придумать мотив и какие куда штучки нашивать... вторая корона намного быстрее получилась.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

А кто-нибудь может выложить мастер класс по "веерам"-сияниям? Маленькие получаются легко, а вот большие, особенно если они с вышивкой, бисером и должны быть на основе, у меня не получаются.

----------


## Прия дд

Вот ещё для медитации, для БОЛЬШИХ Божеств,  это всеми любимая Венгрия

----------


## Прия дд

...И для не очень больших

----------


## Susila dasi

Как чандрики делать? Нада-бинду-видхари, пожалуйста, помоги. Кажется, у тебя был мастер-класс.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я делаю на проволочном каркасе.гну из проволоки какой надо формы,обшиваю тканью,вырезанной по форме,ну и всякими блестками-бусинками обшиваю,получаются легкие,и форму держат..

----------


## Susila dasi

Как сделать основу тюрбана



Сшитый рулик накручивается тюрбаном на Божестве и закалывается осторожно булавками. Потом снимаете и сшиваете хорошо.

----------


## Susila dasi

Джаганатхам шила.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я чандрики так же как короны делаю.вышиваю на пяльцах,потом приклеиваю и вырезаю.
а ещё делаю из термопластика.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

можно и покрасивше сделать.конечно.

----------

